# Forbes's Australia list of the ten richest Australians - 2010



## McCoy Pauley (4 March 2010)

Top ten:

1. Andrew "Twiggy" Forrest - US$4.1 billion;

2. Frank Lowy - US$3.6 billion;

3. James Packer - US$3.5 billion;

4. Harry Triguboff - $US3 billion;

5. John Gandel - US$2.4 billion;

6. Keir Neilson - US$2.2 billion;

7. Gina Rinehart - US$2 billion;

8. Anthony Pratt - US$1.95 billion;

9. Leslie Alan Wilson - US$1.55 billion;

10. Lindsay Fox - US$1.5 billion.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/australias-10-richest-people-20100304-pl35.html

Interesting list of characters up there.


----------



## roland (4 March 2010)

bugger - just missed out!


----------

